# Should I start my screen printing business even though there is another screen printing company in my city?



## msakc (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I have been researching for quite some time now about starting my own screen printing business. And have been piecing together my business plan. However, the city where I am located has another company that does screenprinting but that is not their focus they just offer the service they mostly focus on other marketing products. I would focus primarily on screenprinting and later get into vinyl/heat pressing. Do you think its still worth it to start in that area (about 15,000 pop.)? Any Advice on how to go about it?


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

msakc:

Everyone is going to have competition...that's natural.

Define yourself by listening to your clients, delivering on your promises, providing value, keeping an eye on craftsmanship, watching your margins, working smarter...not harder. Lots of great info out there, but unless you use it to your advantage you aren't learning.

Write your business plan, set some goals and work on developing your business. Also, with the web - it's a big world out there and you don't just have to focus on your small town for clients.

Good luck on your new business,

-M


----------



## msakc (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Marshall I think I needed to here that. Its my sister and I and we're going to attend the Ryonet Classes in Arkansas and following that start purchasing equipment. And before we put out the investments to learn more about it I wanted to make sure I was on the right track. I just makes me nervous a little when you here someone say oh doesn't someone already do that. But your right always gonna have competiton. And yes we are planning to use the web as well, and market market market. lol thanks again


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

There are 10-20 screen printers in our city, there were when we started. Since, older shops than us have closed, new ones have started and closed, and old and newer shops are still around and doing well. As Marshall said, it's all about how you go about it and who you target. Competition is good and natural, so don't hold back. Also, and I think more importantly, the best way to build your business next to and around that other shop in town is to not limit yourself to just that town as your clients. Learn how to use the internet and other tools to market outside your locale... Don't ignore your town, but don't limit yourself to it. As soon as you start marketing to a distant audience, your local competition becomes less threatening to you or threatened by you, and both are important to consider. Make friends with that competitor. If they print some, but also focus on selling more and promo products and all you do is print, they could someday source orders to you... You have limitless opportunities.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Marshall had some great points and it sounds like you are doing the right thing by thinking this through. The Ryonet class is great.

A couple points I'd ad. One, find a niche. There are a million printers in my area that do mostly school/corporate type printing. I try to do more of the fashion/band/oversize stuff. You'll learn discharge/foil/specialty printing and more at those classes, and a lot of printers don't do that stuff.

Through Facebook and other networking I've developed a lot of repeat clients that are all over the country. It takes time, but building relationships through networking leads to some of the best costumers and funnest projects, and away from the low-ballers and bids.

Gas stations, coffee shops, restaurants all pop up not just in the same town but right across the street from each other. Its tough but there is always room for good service and quality.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd definitely say start your business. Just make sure that you do a lot of networking. Join the local Chamber of Commerce. Wear your work and hand out business cards when ever possible. Make connections with reporters at the local paper and local television stations and offer ideas for news segments or articles (for which you could provide an expert interview). 

There will always be competition. The companies that survive it are those that are good at generating publicity for themselves and providing quality service and product to their customers.


----------

